# New Fly Tying Video - Brooks Blonde



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

An excellent fly for Ohio River wipers, largemouth and smallmouth everywhere. This pattern also accounted for the world record brown trout and striped bass on the fly. Created in the early 1940's the Brooks Blonde is the basis for many of our most productive streamer patterns today. I have posted step-by-step tying instructions with clear photography and a downloadable video in Windows Media or QuickTime - and as always these videos are free for you to watch and download. No commercial content, no advertising. Just fishing. Check it out at http://www.flyfishohio.com

Joe C.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Joe. As always, great stuff.


----------

